# Kghosting.com - Worst customer care and support.



## manistar (Nov 23, 2010)

Kghosting.com - Worst customer care i have ever seen. Worse than bsnl and other govt offices.

I got a hosting plan from  kghosting after looking at the ad in digit magazine. i searched in internet for reviews but couldnot find it. so i bought it. 

I agree its one of the cheapest hosting providers. but it cheap in customer support too. They promise 24X7X365 over web chat, mail and phone. But when u have a issue you cannot reach them at any of the one. Worst part is their customer care number are temporarily out of service for the couple of weeks. Even when they pick it up after weeks of trying they just ask you to send a mail to some mail id which always bounce.

I would strongly suggest you to ignore this hosting and try something more reliable. Else you will end up dead with no access to customer service.


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 23, 2010)

ohhho too bad.
for cheapest hosting solution you can go to 3ix.org. They respond. Hosting plan starts $1/month.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 23, 2010)

manistar said:


> Kghosting.com - Worst customer care i have ever seen. Worse than bsnl and other govt offices.
> 
> I got a hosting plan from  kghosting after looking at the ad in digit magazine. i searched in internet for reviews but couldnot find it. so i bought it.
> 
> ...



if you are serious about hosting, always pick godaddy or hostgator or similar services. Cheap isn't always the VFM.


----------



## TechGuru (Nov 26, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> ohhho too bad.
> for cheapest hosting solution you can go to 3ix.org. They respond. Hosting plan starts $1/month.



You won't get a good customer support in India, actually in India goverment companies doesnt care about customers.


----------



## manistar (Dec 4, 2010)

Finally i got hold of head person: Amit kulhari, after calling his mobile number for 50 times and he said my domain got expired for which i didnot get any warning or notice. he said he cannot get that old domain as its deleted. so he gets me the new domain. and now the site throws internal server error whenever i use fopen() command.

Here is major settings from phpinfo

Server API :CGI
allow_url_fopen :On 
allow_url_include :On 
disable_classes :no value 
disable_functions :no value 
display_errors TDOUT 
max_execution_time 300 300
max_file_uploads 20 20 
max_input_nesting_level 64 64 
max_input_time 600 600 
memory_limit 1280M 1280M 
open_basedir no value no value 
output_buffering no value no value 
output_handler no value no value 
post_max_size 2000M 2000M 
safe_mode Off 

i can update php.ini, i wanted to know which setting i need to change to stop this internal server error.
i have cpanel hosting and access to edit php.ini.
i dont think the problem is with code as i tried a basic sample code which has only fopen() command.
He doesnt know anything. so i am all alone to fix this issue.


----------

